# Rice Lake Canada



## Jighead (Mar 9, 2005)

I am heading up to Rice Lake in Canada. Has anyone been up there that can provide any insight as to the pan fish population and size? I know they have been running small over the last few years.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Ah Rice lake my fave lake to fish in the world. Im not a panfisherman but 90% of the fisherman at Rice are. You're going up there at the perfect time to smash the bass since they're not in season. I bet you'll catch a bunch by accident. My advice on catching panfish is to not fish the shallow water clear waters near shore or the channel like everyone else does. The fish there run way, way too small now IMO. The average gill on Rice now is about 4-7", it used to be 8-11 back in the 70's and 80's when I was a boy. We caught some big pannies the last few years by accident when fishing for bass. The biggest ones were in the heavy weeds. I'd just lift anchor and stand up with a little jig and just drift across the endless bays of weeds and drop the jib into every little opening and hole you see in front of you. It seems like the weedy bays go on forever and ever. Also you can target the pannies in about 15ft of water along the inside weed edge around Hickory Island which is about 50 ft from shore.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Rice lake used to be an awesome place to fish for 8-10 inch bluegill. I haven't been up there in about 5-7 years but lately I have heard that they are catching nothing but little fish up there. Not for sure if that is true or not, just what I heard. 

We usually fished deep off of islands for the bluegill and did real well. We used slip bobbers about 12 foot deep with a little jig tipped with a waxmorm.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Been there several times, alot as a kid. Last time there as an adult, about 4 years ago. Decent not great fishing at the time. Do a search on OGF and you should find ALOT of info, as this comes up every year.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I can not provide any info on Rice but here is a link that you should research. This is the best Ontario fishing forum that I have come across. I always check it out every summer prior to making our annual voyage.

Ontario's Fishing Forum


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

My dad's neighbors used to go up every year until the mid 90's. They all got married,so no more fishing trips, LOL!

1st week of june was the prime time for the bluegill spawn. They would hammer them every yr. My dad,myself,and his buddy started going up there the following 2 yrs,staying at adventurebay and musky bay. We caught more walleye than we did bluegill. Dropping the water level in the middle of the bluegill spawn didn't help any. Then we went further north to Buckhorn for a couple yrs in the fall.The last year we were up there was 911 and we dreaded the drive back accross the border after the airports were all shutdown. Haven't been up there since.

If you get up there in june and the walleye season is in,make sure you take some erie dearies with you. It was usually windy and rough waves,so we'd motor outside the weedbeds and drift into them. The walleye tore them up just as you drifted into the weedbeds. Can't bring many back,but you can eat a ton of them.

There used to be tons of Amish up there. They'd throw everything they caught in a cooler. Then at the fish cleaning houses,they'd throw the small dead bluegill back into the lake.

Also watch out for the old underwater railroad tracks in case you are in that area of the lake!


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Went to Rice Lake 4/28-5/4/07 was there the first week , stayed at Bewdley's . Was a nice place to stay good people. Fishing was good caught at least 100-130 a day Crappie/bluegill/catfish/rock bass/walleye/smallmouth although the walleyes and smallmouths had to be released (not in season yet). Caught just about all on 1/32 curly tails and hair jigs tip with maggots. weather was good too, had me worried at first going to canada so early in the year. Definitely would go back. fish were not huge but there are still some big crappies and bluegills in this lake I got over 25 bags of fillets to show for my efforts. every walleye caught was a keeper and I hated to let them go. Hit two huge smallmouths crappie fishing with a curly tail . Sorry I can't post the pics only had my cell phone camera. fish were hard to find early as they were not really holding to much structure , every day we hit them in new areas then return to where we had decent luck prior only to catch a few. Had to work a little, but there in there and when your on them you can't cast fast enough. Just watch out for the Asian people once they see your on fish they will pull right up to you and start casting. One tip get gas in America it was over $5 a gallon up there or should I say liters. cost us $90 american to fill up boat half way through the week. Lucky it was three of us on the boat. fishing should be even better now the water warmed up. started the week at 48 degrees ended around 55. Was very windy though at times had to fish the bays to hid from the wind, couple times felt like I was on erie with the way Rice Lake white capped.


----------



## Jighead (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the GREAT information. We are heading out on the 22nd of this month here in a few weeks. I appreciate all the info and will post our pictures and results when we return.

Thanks and Tite lines and dipping bobbers
Jighead


----------



## Jighead (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the GREAT information. We are heading out on the 22nd of this month here in a few weeks. I appreciate all the info and will post our pictures and results when we return.

Thanks and Tite lines and dipping bobbers
Jighead :F :F :F :F :F :F


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Jig

Will be there myself on the 26th . Where you staying. .i stay on the Trent River fishing it on the evenings and hit Rice lake in the mornings .THose eyes are hungry in the mornings . I trailer my boat to Rice and put in at the Indian Res. by the snuken tracks . Would be cool to hook up . Last year pan fish were on fire for size and plenty of them .


----------

